# Any C110 or Proteus owners out there



## Papacojones (Nov 4, 2008)

I am considering a C110 Frame. There is a shortage of user reviews on this model.

Seems to be similar to proteus.

Why is it so cheap everywhere.?

Do Merlin still make it, their website is way out of date, What Gives- should I have warrenty concerns.??

Papa C


----------



## Chaz (Sep 24, 2005)

I bought one for a winter build from a shop in Conn. trying to sell it on ebay. He had two of them and I got mine for 800.00.
I'm still gathering parts for it so I can't say how it rides yet.
The shop owner told me they only made the c110 for a year and decided to focus on titanium which is what they feel they do best. 
It's a nice looking frame and although the last thing I needed was another bike, I couldn't resist seeing how I've always wanted a Merlin and a carbon bike. This little gem scratched both itches and should keep me content until my next totally unreasonable bout of bike lust takes over.

Here is a link to the "old" works website in case you haven't stumbled upon it searching the web....good luck.
http://www.merlinbike.com/bikes/2006/works/c110.aspx


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I had little luck getting any opinions on them also. A local dealer told me they were an "average" carbon frame. Whatever that means. Colorado Cyclist had them for $1,000. and considering original retail was $2300 or something like that I thought they were worth checking into. But since I was unable to obtain any useful commentary pro or con from anywhere I wound up buying a new leftover Orbea Opal for $850.


----------



## Papacojones (Nov 4, 2008)

*A C110 owner at last.*



> I'm still gathering parts for it so I can't say how it rides yet.


Be great if you could report on finished bike. Still have it in mind for my spring build.Seems like Merlin dumped loads of em onto market.I am hoping for another price crash after christmas.I live in the euro zone and would be buying in UK.Lots of bike shops there are trying to get rid of em and the British pound is imploding.OH JOY!

Is it ok to pm you in the new year to see how you get on with it? I have posted all over the net and you are the only owner who has replied.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 24, 2005)

Papacojones said:


> Be great if you could report on finished bike. Still have it in mind for my spring build.Seems like Merlin dumped loads of em onto market.I am hoping for another price crash after christmas.I live in the euro zone and would be buying in UK.Lots of bike shops there are trying to get rid of em and the British pound is imploding.OH JOY!
> 
> Is it ok to pm you in the new year to see how you get on with it? I have posted all over the net and you are the only owner who has replied.


Sure.
I still have a few more bits to collect before I start the build. I'm guessing by the end of January I'll be bored out of my mind enough to confine myself to the basement and start some major tinkering. I have decided on Dura-ace 10sp for the major components so hopefully I've dropped enough hints to the better half to score some of the missing bits for xmas. If the weather cooperates, I should be able to get it on the road in Feb.
We just got 8" of snow dumped on us last night.... I really gotta move.


----------



## Papacojones (Nov 4, 2008)

> Sure.
> I still have a few more bits to collect before I start the build. I'm guessing by the end of January I'll be bored out of my mind enough to confine myself to the basement and start some major tinkering. I have decided on Dura-ace 10sp for the major components so hopefully I've dropped enough hints to the better half to score some of the missing bits for xmas. If the weather cooperates, I should be able to get it on the road in Feb.
> We just got 8" of snow dumped on us last night.... I really gotta move.


I feel your pain.I live in Ireland and its been raining forever.8" of snow might at least be fun for a couple of hours. The older I get the better Spain looks.
Dura ace is my plan too. Might be worth your while look at British online shops (Wiggle, Chainreaction,Parker international). With currency situation they have some serious bargains and they all ship to US.Good luck with the build.
PapaC


----------



## tangotango (Mar 10, 2008)

*I have a C110*

I really like it. It is second only to my Cielo for comfort, but still responsive to power application.

I like the fact that you don't see one everytime you go on a ride. I have only seen one other one in person, and my wife and I ride 2,000+ miles per year, doing rally's most weekends between April and October.


----------

